# Shadow



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’ve not been well for a while

Shadow has not been well either

I’ve found a vet who will come to the house to put him to sleep

It’s time for the MHF hound from hell to go

Young Albert will come to curl up with him on the floor

I think it’s also time for me to go also 

I may change my mind in the future but for now love to all of you 

Well most of you, I really hope it grows once again to a lovely forum 

Love

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear your news Sandra.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes a very sad time Sandra. Our thoughts and sympathies.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

A very difficult time that most of us have had to face. One positive is that the memories of him will last for ever, by your often posts about him he was certainly a big character. Thinking of you all.

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very, very sad, best wishes from both of us, we will always remember him and the way that he changed Lesley’s mind - thank you both for accompanying him here. We are both very sad that we have been unable to see any of you due to the wretched isolation this nasty virus has caused.

Please, please, keep us in touch - you have a great deal of support on here, although it may not seem like it at times. You have to take time to learn how much you can appreciate his company, and perhaps challenges at times, but as has already been said; your memories of him will last forever and they will NOT be memories of his last few months but of the vibrant very active and VERY protective companion that he was for so many years.

I almost envy Young Albert’s role as he helps Shadow rest.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I know how heart breaking it is Sandra and for you as it was for us it´s double heart breaking because you know there will never be another.
It is going to be very hard to cope, but our lives must go on without those we loved so much, and it does.

Don´t go away, you will be missed so much by those who have been your friends for so long and I´m no good at arguing :wink2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Sandra. What can I say that will make it any easier? 
The only thing that comes to mind is when we helped a very poorly Guinea Pig on to its last journey. His ten year old owner was very upset and I told him that, if he could, Squeaky would say "Thank You". It helped him and I hope knowing that Shadow will be grateful for this last act of kindness will help you at this difficult time.

Do hang around with us whenever you feel able. Even the odd "like" will let us know that you are joining in.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That is terrible Sandra, my heart goes out to you, I don't know what else to say.

RIP Shadow.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Very sad to hear this news Sandra but I think we knew the day was sadly coming. As you may remember it was The Hound from Hell that cured me from my phobia of Alsations / huge dogs after I was attacked and held siege by next doors Alsation when I was about six or seven. He was certainly a character but as lovely and friendly as can be with me. Gone but never forgotten.

As for you! Your not quite ready for the knackers yard. We still need to get together and drink all your Leffe!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shadow went to sleep at 6.30 pm

Run free my beautiful hound from hell

Thank you for all your kind thoughts

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thinking of you at this sad time, Sandra. He will leave a huge hole in your life.

Run free Shadow!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this Sandra - I almost feel I know Shadow over the 13 or 14 years I've been on the forum.

Having owned dogs in the past I know what you're going through. Sending a virtual hug to you and Albert.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Sympathy.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We set up a fund for our hound from hell

£50 a month for charity

Not that he was a charitable hound, but he was a gentle giant until he wasn’t 

And often he wasn’t 

He protected me with his life even if I didn’t need it 

He died having lost his strength , and that I need to live with

But I remember a huge hound, powerful, gentle with family but happy to nip them

And they loved and respected him

So in his name we will give £50 a month to charity

His brown eyes staring at mine

And we will choose the charities 

But he loved people, well he loved us

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> We set up a fund for our hound from hell
> 
> £50 a month for charity
> 
> ...


Dogs trust? Bazza Bingo Leffe fund? 

Nice idea Sandra.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Lovely idea Sandra.

There is a charity called Hounds for Heroes. They train dogs to be companions to our war heroes many of whom suffer from PTSD. A fitting one for the Hound from Hell?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

https://houndsforheroes.com/donate/gift-in-memoriam/


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A good idea Pat especially this month

So shadow will donate this months £50 to it 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As you say, a worthy choice


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Great idea to remember an amazingly loyal dog 

Thank you Sandraand Albert, that is very generous and a great Charity.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I miss him and feel I let him down

I’m not easy about his death

And much as I know that doesn’t make sense 

My heart aches and I dream of him constantly , but not easy dreams

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You didn't let him down Sandra. You loved that dog and he loved you. You only wanted the best for him and you had some hard decisions to make in the end which only you could make and you tried your very best for him in his last few months. He pulled round so many times and survived an awful trauma several years ago I think we all thought he was indestructible. The main thing is you gave him a happy life full of care and love. You should remember that and all the good times you had together and dont forget it was Shadow that cured my phobia of Large scary Alsatians.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You. certainly did not let him down, you treated him with the same love that he gave you, unconditional.

You are bound to miss him, he was an extremely important part of your family and the love and care that you gave him was exemplary. Remember the different phases of grief that we all go through according to Elizabeth Kubler-Ross; denial,anger, bargaining, depression and acceptance

https://grief.com/the-five-stages-of-grief/

From your comments you may be around stage 4 but the key thing is to hang on to the superb memories that you, your family a d everyone else has of a vibrant, happy hound (even defending HIS MH), there is a massive hole left in your life now and that hole willermain as a constant reminder of him, but you know, the quality of life that he had at the end,was not compatible with him from former years.

You did him proud and tackled the hard tasks with your usual clear "nurses" head. Nurses are advocates for their patients making sure they get the best treatment, that you certainly gave him throughout his years.

There.can be no timetable for grief, in many ways it remains a part of us, moulding our future from our past experiences. Stay with us all as you gradually come to some sort of terms that what you did was right and proper andShadow would thank you for your love and actions in stopping his pain.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Your heart grieves for him Sandra but your head knows you did the right thing for him. It would have been relatively easy to hang on to him for longer but you knew that wasn't really in his interest and you let him go, with dignity. Hang on to that.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes I know it was time for him to go

But I couldn’t get down to be with him

And even with the sedative he got up from the lounge and fell awkwardly in the hall

Young Albert helped him up and his last action was to bite his finger

Shadow to the end

He made his way to the kitchen before he slept

It was time for him to go of that I have no doubt 

But I still feel bad

Sandra


----------

